
The Architecture of ZeroMQ - unkown-unknowns
http://www.aosabook.org/en/zeromq.html
======
unkown-unknowns
Don't know when the article is from. The 2nd volume of the AOSA book was
published in 2008 according to Amazon but the article had a couple of links
from 2011 in it I think.

